# HELP! My external drive died! Is there anyway to retrieve my files or previews?



## maureen p (Oct 20, 2017)

Operating System: Mac OS 10

Lightroom Version: CC 2015.12 [ 1125239 ]
_(Please go to Help menu > System Info to double check the exact version number)_

Question or Description of Problem:  My external hard drive crashed and now my smart collection preview is empty and shows the "missing file" exclamation point.  Is there any chance I could retrieve or rebuild even the jpegs of the files I'm missing? 

Many, many thanks for your help! I'm desperate!


----------



## Jimmsp (Oct 20, 2017)

I'll ask the dreaded question - was the external hard drive backed up to another HD ?  If so, all you have to do is point LR at the backup drive. And then back up that drive.


----------



## maureen p (Oct 20, 2017)

Unfortunately, no, as I was planning to back the external up the cloud, but hadn't yet when the external failed (2 data recovery companies have told me the data is not recoverable).  I assume I'm SOL, but thought I should double check before throwing in the towel. 

I appreciate your help, Jim.


----------



## Jimmsp (Oct 20, 2017)

Ouch. I feel your pain.
I'd try a 3rd recovery company - you never know.


----------



## Rose Weir (Oct 20, 2017)

It has happened that it is the external drive case. I have had occurrence where it appeared that the drive died but the casing was changed and the drive was usable. Of course breaking open the original case means any warranty is lost but my drive was well past warranty limits. I'm still using that old drive in its new case.


----------



## Umberto Cocca (Oct 20, 2017)

Have you tried to open the case and install the HDD in another "case"? sometimes it might be circuitry fault rather than HDD fault.  It's worth the investigation!  On which basis the recovery companies have stated that they can't recover data from that HDD?


----------



## Bernard (Oct 25, 2017)

If you cannot recover the original files, you may still retrieve  some previews. LR installs with a script called ExtractPreviews.lua (script menu) that will generate jpg images.
Bernard


----------



## jimorus (Oct 26, 2017)

try ontrack data recovery.  expensive but extremely good


----------

